# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Snel klaarkomen

## iMe

Ik heb de laatste tijd last van _(te?) snel klaarkomen_. En dat is vrij vervelend want ik kom meestal al klaar bij het voorspel (natuurlijk vleiend voor mijn vriend). Mijn vriend en ik proberen dit probleem te verhelpen met het meteen overgaan naar _de daad_, dwz penetratie ed. Soms is dit doeltreffend, andere keren niet. Ik zou mijn hoogtepunt graag meer kunnen uitstellen dus heb ik me voorgenomen aan iets anders te denken, mezelf een beetje af te leiden, wat niet echt lukt..
Mijn vriend is echt fantastisch, maar ik denk dat hij dit ook spijtig vindt?
Kan iemand helpen?

Mvg, iMe x

----------


## dyon1

Mijn vriendin heeft hier ook "last" van maar ik vind het eigenlijk leuk en zij ook  :Smile:  Het is toch niet erg ? Maakt mij altijd trots als ik zie dat ik mijn vriendin zo snel tot een hoogtepunt kan krijgen hah

----------


## iMe

Kwou j eerst en vooral al bedanken voor je reactie  :Wink:  En mijn vriend en ik delen die mening ook, maar het is ons dan toch gelukt hé. Met goede communicatie ^^ Ik voelde het gewoon vaak te laat aankomen, maar heb nu geprobeer een tijdje op voorhand te stoppen en weer opnieuw te beginnen, dat hielp. Soms wel met nipte pogingen waar ik me dan op iets tottaal anders moets concentreren. Misschien "helpt" dat ook bij jullie? Nouja, als jullie er iets aan wil veranderen ofc.  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

miss denk ik te simpel..............dan doe je het toch gewoon meerdere keren?
of is dat een dom antwoord??

----------


## Sylvia93

> miss denk ik te simpel..............dan doe je het toch gewoon meerdere keren?
> of is dat een dom antwoord??


Helemaal geen dom antwoord  :Wink: ! Wilde het zelf ook voorstellen, dat is toch juist het fijnste aan een vrouw zijn? Waar een man maar 1x kan klaarkomen kunnen wij vrouwen dit veel vaker achter elkaar!

----------


## sietske763

dat bedoel ik...................dus snap daarom het probleem ook niet goed

----------


## Suuzje

Je mag mijn man wel lenen.. De perfecte methode om niet klaar te komen  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Niet echt een compliment. Suuzje. Hoe komt dat zo....

----------


## Lisa0315

Pil tegen voortijdig klaarkomen - http://climaxcontrol.nl

----------

